# Problems with picture attachments



## crushing (Mar 6, 2008)

Please see my post here and agemechanic03's response.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=940315&postcount=3167

Am I doing something incorrectly when posting pictures?  Here is my process.  I click on the paperclip to bring up the 'Manage Attachments' dialog page and upload the picture.  Once I have uploaded the picture it is available to me when I click on the paperclip again.  I simply click on the attachment and it puts the code in my post to show the attachment.

If I'm doing it right, is there something agemechanic03 can do to get my pictures to show?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 6, 2008)

I can see it fine.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 6, 2008)

I can see your picture just fine...So its there.  Could it be that he needs to download or link to it indirectly?


----------

